# New to the forum world, hope you like my report. Pool Park Asylum. Wales.



## UrbanP UK (Jan 24, 2016)

Greetings fellow explorers. I've been urban exploring for over a year now got a few good explores under my belt, thought it was about time to start sharing them. Enjoy. 

Pool Park Asylum History: Originally owned by Sir Walter Bagot, the current buildings were rebuilt in the late 1820′s. It was acquired by the North Wales Counties Mental Hospital and opened in 1937 to accommodate 87 patients for relief of overcrowding at the much larger Denbigh Asylum. Its official designation was as a psychiatric convalescent home. It eventually closed in 1990 and has laid derelict ever since. It appears that some building work was once planned and started but halted maybe due to the rare lesser horseshoe bats that now live in the house but for now it has been left to slowly decay in the woodland.

Visit: Great overall nice woodland walk to the site, spent a few hours there and bumped into no one and i got to see some lesser horseshoe bats. I also walked through the front door 

On with the photos shall we.[/SIZE


































































Thanks for looking. Hope you liked the photos if so I'm also on facebook @ UrbanP UK cheers


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting this. Not seen Pool Park for a while.

If you could put a space in between photos in future reports that would be cool, makes it easier to view.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi thanks for the welcome, yeh pool park thought it would be a nice one to start with. I was in wales and had a few hours left in the day so pool park popped up and of we headed.

Spaces got it, any advise is appreciated.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice first report, a place I always said id go to, but never have yet. Nice pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cracking first report,thank you.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a fine report, must have a look myself one day.


----------



## wappy (Jan 24, 2016)

great post love it


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes brilliant first report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a lovely building and the stairs, newell posts and carving are a bit special, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Jan 24, 2016)

Good work. She sure has taken a pounding! Where's the chair shot?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow...great 1st report. What a great place. And like Krela says - stick some spaces in between the picks...


----------



## Rubex (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice place indeed  Wales seems to be filled with derelict places. Really great photos too!


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, a random visit that didn't disappoint.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking first report,thank you.



Much appreciated cheers


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> That's a fine report, must have a look myself one day.



Well worth a look around, thanks


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

wappy said:


> great post love it



Cheers wapppy


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yes brilliant first report, thanks for sharing!



Nice one Glyn


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

smiler said:


> That is a lovely building and the stairs, newell posts and carving are a bit special, Nicely Done, Thanks



Cracking place smiler, the hours and craftsmanship gone into those stairs is outstanding and you just don't see it no more.

Cheers.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Good work. She sure has taken a pounding! Where's the chair shot?



Thanks bones. It has took a real pounding. I do have a chair shot but the quality was a bit rubbish so I left it out


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Wow...great 1st report. What a great place. And like Krela says - stick some spaces in between the picks...



Thanks very much Hughie. I did check out other reports for an idea on the layout. I'm pleased with the report too and spaces ill remember next time


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Very nice place indeed  Wales seems to be filled with derelict places. Really great photos too!



Rubex what a cool username by the way.
I like wales too done quite a few and still has lots to offer, thanks very much.


----------



## The aviator (Jan 25, 2016)

Great set urban p..what a great set of photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a great first set urban p and one place I ain't been yet..been the other two.welcome to the forum.think you will fit in nicely


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 2, 2016)

Great report!
I was here not long ago and this place has perished very quickly. These were taken before then right? 
Love it!


----------



## UrbanP UK (Feb 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great first set urban p and one place I ain't been yet..been the other two.welcome to the forum.think you will fit in nicely



Thanks Mikey appreciated.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Feb 6, 2016)

The aviator said:


> Great set urban p..what a great set of photos



Thanks Aviator.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Feb 6, 2016)

Catmandoo said:


> Great report!
> I was here not long ago and this place has perished very quickly. These were taken before then right?
> Love it!



They all get battered Catmandoo visited around July 2015. Thanks.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

Intresting place, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## UrbanP UK (Feb 9, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Intresting place, thanks for sharing with us



Thanks jon


----------

